# Was Frodo succesful in his Quest to destroy the Ring?



## Arvedui (Oct 14, 2003)

_From The Lord of the Rings: The Council of Elrond_


> `I will take the Ring,' he said, `though I do not know the way.'
> Elrond raised his eyes and looked at him, and Frodo felt his heart pierced by the sudden keenness of the glance. `If I understand aright all that I have heard,' he said, `I think that this task is appointed for you, Frodo; and that if you do not find a way, no one will



*Was Frodo succesful in his Quest to destroy the Ring?* 

Another Debate-Tournament-topic.

Enjoy


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 14, 2003)

No, he was successful in taking it to Mount Doom, but in DESTROYING it, im afraid not, he gave in right at the last minute, it was Gollum who destroyed it.


----------



## ely (Oct 14, 2003)

I think he was. Though he physically didn't destroy the ring, he directly caused its distruction. And he took it THAT far. Gollum also played an important role, but it was probably meant to be that way. It was Frodo's destiny to take the ring to Mt. Doom and he was to get it destroyed. With some help from Gollum, yes. But if it all is Iluvatar's big plan, then Frodo was not destined to throw the ring into the fire, he was not able to do it. He had to take the ring just that far, that was all expected from him by Higher Force, and so that was all he could and would do... And he was succesful for the ring WAS destroyed, after all.


----------



## Niniel (Oct 14, 2003)

Yes, he was, because he succeeded in destroying the Ring. It was actually Gollum who destroyed it, but Frodo had kept Gollum alive while he had every reason to kill him. It's like Frodo did this, unknowingly, because he knew that in the end he would need Gollum.


----------



## Kelonus (Oct 14, 2003)

That would be true, but what if Gollum would have took the ring and not fall into the volcano?


----------



## Feanorian (Oct 14, 2003)

> That would be true, but what if Gollum would have took the ring and not fall into the volcano?



Then he would have put it on and Sauron would have come there right away, slapped him and taken his ring back. If not for Frodo then the ring would not have been destroyed, he (with the assistance of others of course) is directly related to the death of the One Ring.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Oct 14, 2003)

No he was not

But then again it was physically, mentaly, emotionaly impossible for ANYONE to. No one could have done the job better than Frodo. Tolkien says in his letters that it was impossible to, and "simple minded people" would say that Frodo failed in his quest. There really is no answer, but technically, the quest to destroy the ring was incomplete.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Niniel _
> *Yes, he was, because he succeeded in destroying the Ring. It was actually Gollum who destroyed it, but Frodo had kept Gollum alive while he had every reason to kill him. It's like Frodo did this, unknowingly, because he knew that in the end he would need Gollum. *



Exactly. We cannot simply look at that final stage of the journey without having in mind the big picture - all that happened up to that point, all the decisions Frodo had made, et cetera...



> _The Letters of J.R.R. Tolkien; #181_
> But at this point the 'salvation' of the world and Frodo's own 'salvation' is achieved by his previous pity and forgiveness of injury. At any point any prudent person would have told Frodo that Gollum would certainly betray him, and could rob him in the end. To 'pity' him, to forbear to kill him, was a piece of folly, or a mystical belief in the ultimate value-in-itself of pity and generosity even if disastrous in the world of time. He did rob him and injure him in the end – but by a 'grace', that last betrayal was at a precise juncture when the final evil deed was the most beneficial thing any one cd. have done for Frodo! [color=sky blue]By a situation created by his 'forgiveness', he was saved himself, and relieved of his burden.[/color]


----------



## BlackCaptain (Oct 14, 2003)

Wonderful explanation Niniel! And nice quote Ithrynluin! And there you have it, the explanation to our answers.

Although, Frodo still technically didn't destroy the Ring. But then again neither did Gollum... the Fires of Sammath Naur did.


----------



## Quercus (Oct 14, 2003)

> * Was Frodo successful in his Quest to destroy the Ring? *



ABSOLUTELY!!! It was Frodo’s determination that got the Ring to Mt. Doom where it was subsequently destroyed. 

Granted, Sam and Gollum had to help him get there, but neither of them had any desire to go. Frodo said that he would take the Ring into Mordor, and he did. He got the Ring all the way to the firey crack of Mt. Doom, and it was destroyed. 

It hardly matters that he didn’t physically destroy it. It was his ability to understand the importance of his quest, his strength of will, his kindness to his friends that made them devoted to him, and his pity for Gollum that destroyed the Ring.


----------



## Elanor2 (Oct 16, 2003)

I have been reading the part of the Council of Elrond carefully and, funny enough, there is not a single moment where Frodo (or anyone else) is specifically asked to destroy the Ring.

Elrond says that the Ring 'must be taken to the Fire', and Frodo says he will be the Ring-Bearer.

Frodo is asked to take the Ring to Mount Doom and not to let the Enemy take the Ring, but he is never asked or never specifically agrees to destroy the Ring himself at any point during that chapter or the following one. A curious slip, don't you think?

Perhaps the Ring was never meant to be destroyed by any hand of ME, just someone had to set the circumstances right for the Ring to be destroyed. From that point of view, Frodo succeded admirably: He managed to bring the Ring to the very edge and bring also along the ultimate (if unwilling) instrument of destruction: Gollum. I'd say that Frodo did what he said he would do... and more....


----------



## Grond (Oct 16, 2003)

And I still haven't seen the correct answer. Neither Frodo nor Gollum were ultimately responsible for the destruction of the Ring. Had it not been for the good Samwise Gamgee, the Ring would never have made it to Mt. Doom. Time and time again, good ole Sam comes to the forefront and saves his master. And whether we talk about fighting a spider or rescuing from a tower or hiding from Orcs or carrying Frodo on his back or beating Gollum off near the end. We tend to forget the "real" hero of the Lord of the Rings. 

Good ole Samwise is the ticket. Without his dedication, loyalty, perserverance, wit and love... Sauron would have ruled Middle-earth.


----------



## robbie (Oct 21, 2003)

I agree with the fact that frodo was not successfull in destroying the ring,he got it to mount doom,but in the end,it was a mere accident alone that destroyed the ring.


----------



## baragund (Oct 21, 2003)

Grond is right... and so is Celebthol, and Elanor and BC and Ithy and Feanorian and Quercus, et. al. 

It was a team effort of many. Without assistance from the Fellowship, Elrond, Galadriel, Faramir and Gollum (and I'm probably leaving some people out) Frodo would never have been successful in his quest.

Now I would strenuously argue that Frodo had the largest single part in the destruction of the Ring, but that horse has been beaten to death many times over in the thread "Who was the true hero of LOTR?", all 642 posts of it! He had the single most important role but Frodo by himself did not destroy the Ring.

That reminds me... Where is YayGollum on this? I would think he would be all over this thread advocating Gollum


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Oct 21, 2003)

In short, no.


----------



## Samwise_hero (Oct 21, 2003)

No, he was not successful in destroying the ring. If it hadn't been for Gollum the ring probably would not have been destroyed. Frodo with the aid of Sam and the Fellowship was able to get the ring to Mount Doom causing him self great pain and sacrificing so much......
So in the end he succeeded in getting it to where it had to be but he did not succeed in destrying it......


----------

